# Gas tank help



## guyman (Jun 2, 2005)

Just purchased a three vent gas tank for a 1971 pontiac GTO that i have been trying to put together. The tank was missing when i got it, and in the trunk was a boat tank. I have found a web site listing fuel sending units and other parts. How would i know if i need a two line or single line?
Thanks in advance.
Guy


----------



## BlueSky1Guy (Jul 9, 2015)

Still no replies
Anyone got ideas about this?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

guyman said:


> Just purchased a three vent gas tank for a 1971 pontiac GTO that i have been trying to put together. The tank was missing when i got it, and in the trunk was a boat tank. I have found a web site listing fuel sending units and other parts. How would i know if i need a two line or single line?
> Thanks in advance.
> Guy


Off the top of my head, and not an owner of a '71, you most likely need the 2 line. One supplies gas to your fuel pump and the other 1/4" line is the return line which should also be found on the fuel pump.

I suspect one line may also be the vent tube on the tank. Some as I recall are on the filler neck, while others are on the tank depending on year.

Your 1971 chassis manual should show this.:thumbsup:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That might be the record! The post you responded to is over 10 years old.......


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Really doesn't matter as it seems all posts are "archived" and fall into a subject search -besides, who really checks the posting date? I don't and didn't, but it did get a reply and if the OP were to die tomorrow, he can at least die knowing someone answered the post and can "rest in peace."


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The OP hasn't been active here since July 2005 so I doubt that this is high on his priority (or bucket) list.....:smile2:


----------



## BlueSky1Guy (Jul 9, 2015)

I appreciate your response. It's an issue for me, which is why I opened it back up. There were no responses back then, but it's a question and someone was able to help.
Good job


----------

